# Florida appeals court denies 16 year parentless girl abortion request



## Nothereed (Aug 17, 2022)

https://www.commondreams.org/news/2...als-court-wont-let-parentless-16-year-old-get


So... Fascist America, get out of peoples rights please and thanks.

Oh and the argument "not old enough"
And that's the courts reasoning for not to allow her to get an abortion. 

Which is a bullshit reason. She doesn't have a reliable job. She's working towards going into collage. She cannot care for this child. She lacks reliable parents. But nope. "Not old enough" to make a decision. 

Denying peoples rights is part of facism.


----------



## Creamu (Aug 17, 2022)

'[...]

Reproductive rights advocates were outraged by a Florida appellate court's Monday decision upholding a trial judge's move to block a "parentless" 16-year-old from getting an abortion.

Escambia County Circuit Judge Jennifer J. Frydrychowicz recently rejected the unidentified teen's request for permission to bypass the parental notice and consent requirements under Florida law. A three-judge panel from the state's 1st District Court of Appeal upheld that decision, which critics called "barbaric," "flabbergasting," "outrageous," and "unconscionable."

Judges Harvey Jay and Rachel Nordby—joined in part by Judge Scott Makar—affirmed the decision of the trial court, which they said found that the teen "had not established by clear and convincing evidence that she was sufficiently mature to decide whether to terminate her pregnancy."

[...]

The minor is almost 17 years old and parentless. She lives with a relative but has an appointed guardian. She is pursuing a GED with involvement in a program designed to assist young women who have experienced trauma in their lives by providing educational support and counseling. The minor experienced renewed trauma (the death of a friend) shortly before she decided to seek termination of her pregnancy.

[...]

Monday's controversial ruling follows GOP Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis signing a 15-week abortion ban in April and the right-wing U.S. Supreme Court majority overturning Roe v. Wade in June. Throughout the summer, stories of pregnant people nationwide struggling to access abortion care have stacked up.

[...]'

-Jessica Corbett


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 17, 2022)

I imagine how distraught the poor girl's mind must be at the moment.


----------



## City (Aug 17, 2022)

Should've used protection


----------



## Creamu (Aug 17, 2022)

City said:


> Should've used protection


If we establish the standard, that engaging in voluntary heterosexual activities implies the consent to keep the baby that would clear things up alot.


----------



## City (Aug 17, 2022)

Creamu said:


> If we establish the standard, that engaging in voluntary heterosexual activities implies the consent to keep the baby that would clear things up alot.


IMO it's kinda messed up treating abortions as a "contraceptive".

Also the story makes no sense: she has no parents but she has a legal guardian. What's the legal guardian's say on the matter? And for how many months has she been pregnant? Anything past the 5th month is basically murder.


----------



## Creamu (Aug 17, 2022)

City said:


> IMO it's kinda messed up treating abortions as a "contraceptive".
> 
> Also the story makes no sense: she has no parents but she has a legal guardian. What's the legal guardian's say on the matter? And for how many months has she been pregnant? Anything past the 5th month is basically murder.


I also would be interested who the father is and how he feels about it. It is his child as well.


----------



## City (Aug 17, 2022)

Creamu said:


> I also would be interested who the father is and how he feels about it. It is his child as well.


Wouldn't be surprised if she decided to get knocked up to stir up some controversy. It's not like she can't just move state and get it done that way.


----------



## Nothereed (Aug 17, 2022)

Creamu said:


> If we establish the standard, that engaging in voluntary heterosexual activities implies the consent to keep the baby that would clear things up alot.





City said:


> Should've used protection


so... You want to monitor the bedroom to prove that they used protection? Cameras in every bedroom? What are you big brother?

No fuck off. Protection isn't 100% gaurnteed. And second off there is a thing called child trapping ,(I already went over this. Not doing it again)
And thirdly the republican party plans on removing rights to contraceptives. Or excuse me "make it a states rights issue"
So again. Fuck off. It's the women's body. Her life. And by forcing a life into this, you are going to make her and the child suffer.
No one likes going through an abortion. It's painful, it's grueling and exhausting and tramatizing.


----------



## Hanafuda (Aug 17, 2022)

So I'm reading the OP article, and is there a hole in the story that the reporter isn't ... umm reporting? DeSantis passed a post-15 week abortion ban. Then it mentions that she delayed getting an abortion, ostensibly because of the death of a friend. The story doesn't say, but did she not start petitioning the Court for this abortion until _after_ she was already past 15 weeks??


----------



## Creamu (Aug 17, 2022)

City said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if she decided to get knocked up to stir up some controversy. It's not like she can't just move state and get it done that way.


Certainly a possibility. Going to another state to get the baby aborted is inconvinient but if it is so important to her she could just do that.


----------



## City (Aug 17, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> so... You want to monitor the bedroom to prove that they used protection? What are you big brother?
> 
> No fuck off. Protection isn't 100% gaurnteed. And second off there is a thing called child trapping ,(I already went over this. Not doing it again)
> And thirdly the republican party plans on removing rights to contraceptives. Or excuse me "make it a states rights issue"
> ...


-snip-

Second, protection fails a very, very small amount of times every year. You're telling me that the MILLIONS abortions from the US alone are caused by a broken condom? Get the fuck out of there.
Third, it's "guaranteed", not "gaurnteed". At least learn some english before a pathetic attempt to flame me.
Fourth, I don't give a fuck about who "might" remove contraceptives because it has always been sensationalistic bullshit. Either provide hard data that X party wants to remove contraceptives or go back to the kids' table to discuss about Fortnite.
Fifth, I never said anything about "proving" she used protection. I said that she should have done protection.
Sixth, it takes two people to make a baby.
Finally, as pointed out already by someone else, she delayed the abortion that she could have taken.


----------



## Creamu (Aug 18, 2022)

City said:


> First of all, you *** off, ***


Please apply yourself.


----------



## Nothereed (Aug 18, 2022)

City said:


> Fourth, I don't give a fuck about who "might" remove


HOW ABOUT YOUR OWN SUPREME COURT ASSHAT

In the Concurring opinion, Justice Clarence Thomas said
"In future cases, we should reconsider all of this Court's substantive due process precedents, including Griswold, Lawrence, and Obergefell,"

Griswold protects contraceptives.


City said:


> Fifth, I never said anything about "proving" she used protection. I said that she should have done protection.


You'd have to prove that. How on earth would you know that she used contraceptives or not. Again, shit fails.


City said:


> Second, protection fails a very, very small amount of times every year.


that is no excuse to prevent an abortion. Abortions are the plan c. Making it just "oh well, use contraceptives. Oh what's that it failed? Oh well, have a child"
is fucking ludicrous


City said:


> Finally, as pointed out already by someone else, she delayed the abortion that she could have taken.



Not even the issue
"bypass the parental notice and consent requirements under Florida law."
Is what she was dealing with.
And the judges ruled
"had not established by clear and convincing evidence that she was sufficiently mature to decide whether to terminate her pregnancy."
So your either too young to get an abortion. Or the state forces you to have a child as an adult.


----------



## Creamu (Aug 18, 2022)

TOS said:
			
		

> Blatantly offensive comments or actions directed at others will not be tolerated. While we do allow members to debate and voice their own opinions, there will be a limit to how far a heated debate can go before it is closed by staff. If you harass someone you will be disciplined. Period.
> 
> Please show respect for all members at GBAtemp; new or old. Disparaging remarks towards others about race, gender, origin, handicap, age, sexual orientation, personal politics and religion will NOT be tolerated and will most likely be removed by staff. The poster will then be warned, suspended or banned (see the Warnings section below for more information on warnings).
> 
> ...


----------



## ZeroT21 (Aug 18, 2022)

Women being just reproductive machines with no other value just like in Taliban regime, Americans tend to forget women's rights hardly existed not too long ago, and now we're going back to those sickening days again, some archaic laws just don't make sense anymore in a modern era


----------



## Jasonclarke1986 (Aug 18, 2022)

Don't want the baby not 'allowed' to abort then surely adoption is the best option?


----------



## Nothereed (Aug 18, 2022)

then fine, have me banned. I have every right to be outraged that people's civil liberties are being taken, and I have every right to blast those who think that's it's acceptable. I'm not going to play the "nice game" when people's rights are under threat, and people think that's okay to take those rights.



Jasonclarke1986 said:


> Don't want the baby not 'allowed' to abort then surely adoption is the best option?


except it's not, adoption often has long term negative consequences, it's not an ideal, and nor is there enough people who are in good enough positions to care for a child. Because that's another factor too, people are so under payed, and treated like shit, working 60+ hours, that people do not have the time to care for children, or let alone bring them into this fucked up world.


----------



## Creamu (Aug 18, 2022)

ZeroT21 said:


> Women being just reproductive machines with no other value just like in Taliban regime, Americans tend to forget women's rights hardly existed not too long ago, and now we're going back to those sickening days again, some archaic laws just don't make sense anymore in a modern era


Nature always comes back. But we think so negatively about it. Women are world champions in having children. Good for them.


----------



## Nothereed (Aug 18, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Nature always comes back. But we think so negatively about it. Women are world champions in having children. Good for them.


......
"women are meant to birth, that's nature. good for them"
-mod snip-
I've already heard a statement from someone else like that


JonhathonBaxster said:


> I don't think abortions should happen for any reason, including the condom breaking or the women being raped.


Stop trying to control womens bodies, they'd like you more if you weren't trying to do that and force the removal of their body autonomy.


----------



## mammastuffing (Aug 18, 2022)

The united states of America has turned into a real shit country. I'd bet that soon women won't be allowed to vote as well.


----------



## ZeroT21 (Aug 18, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Nature always comes back. But we think so negatively about it. Women are world champions in having children. Good for them.


I don't doubt the natural order of things, but the situation isn't always so nice as to allow women to have children on the drop of a hat given the burdens of society nowadays


----------



## Creamu (Aug 18, 2022)

ZeroT21 said:


> I don't doubt the natural order of things, but the situation isn't always so nice as to allow women to have children on the drop of a hat given the burdens of society nowadays


Yes, I think the needs of women are not properly adressed at all. What I don't like about the abortion debate is that it completely leaves a positive outlook on motherhood out of the picture. I think that is not a good culture to have.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 18, 2022)

Not sure what's worse, forcing a girl who you've deemed "too immature" to have an abortion to be a mother (which requires far more maturity), or forcing that other lady to carry a headless fetus to term.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 18, 2022)

mammastuffing said:


> The united states of America has turned into a real shit country. I'd bet that soon women won't be allowed to vote as well.



When they say the election was stolen, they don't mean the election was stolen - they mean that they'd win the election if people of colour weren't allowed to vote.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Aug 18, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Yes, I think the needs of women are not properly adressed at all. What I don't like about the abortion debate is that it completely leaves a positive outlook on motherhood out of the picture. I think that is not a good culture to have.


A majority of women throughout the US backs Roe v Wade. I think they know how to address their needs. But once again a cabal of old men, plus one sycophant, refuses to make it happen.


----------



## smf (Aug 18, 2022)

Creamu said:


> If we establish the standard, that engaging in voluntary heterosexual activities implies the consent to keep the baby that would clear things up alot.


As long as we can clear up whether posting on these forums consents to being shot to the head.



Creamu said:


> What I don't like about the abortion debate is that it completely leaves a positive outlook on motherhood out of the picture. I think that is not a good culture to have.


Why? If I was to force feed you cheesecake then would the ensuing debate satisfy you if I told you that eating cheesecake was a good experience?


----------



## Creamu (Aug 18, 2022)

smf said:


> As long as we can clear up whether posting on these forums consents to being shot to the head.


Are you suggesting executing GBAtemp posters?


smf said:


> Why? If I was to force feed you cheesecake then would the ensuing debate satisfy you if I told you that eating cheesecake was a good experience?


I can't follow your train of thought.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Aug 18, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Are you suggesting executing GBAtemp posters?


No, it is just a reminder that plenty of conservative posters on GBAtemp (hint: right-wingers) argue that anyone who disagrees with them should be shot.


----------



## Creamu (Aug 18, 2022)

Dark_Ansem said:


> No, it is just a reminder that plenty of conservative posters on GBAtemp (hint: right-wingers) argue that anyone who disagrees with them should be shot.


That is very odd. And what has that to do with anything?


----------



## smf (Aug 18, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Are you suggesting executing GBAtemp posters?
> 
> I can't follow your train of thought.


I'm not suggesting anything, you consenting does not place any obligations on me.
Can we clear up whether you consent to being shot though?

My train of thought is that just because the majority of people think something is good, then that isn't relevant to the person who actually doesn't want it (for whatever reason). People don't go through with abortions just because they hadn't been told how wonderful motherhood is. You sound like someone who has decided what is best for other people.


----------



## Creamu (Aug 18, 2022)

smf said:


> My train of thought is that just because the majority of people think something is good, then that isn't relevant to the person who actually doesn't want it (for whatever reason). People don't go through with abortions just because they hadn't been told how wonderful motherhood is.


This doesn't clear things up for me. I don't like your violent speech, let's leave it at that.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Aug 18, 2022)

Creamu said:


> This doesn't clear things up for me. I don't like your violent speech, let's leave it at that.


There is nothing violent in the speech?


----------



## smf (Aug 18, 2022)

Creamu said:


> This doesn't clear things up for me. I don't like your violent speech, let's leave it at that.


What violent speech?

Are you saying it's violent to force someone to have something happen to their body that they don't agree to?


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Aug 18, 2022)

smf said:


> What violent speech?
> 
> Are you saying it's violent to force someone to have something happen to their body that they don't agree to?


You mean, like forcing to complete a pregnancy when there is a lack of will to do so?


----------



## Dakitten (Aug 20, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Nature always comes back. But we think so negatively about it. Women are world champions in having children. Good for them.


World champions? Just... why? I'm beginning to wonder if you've any familiarity with the other sex.



Creamu said:


> Certainly a possibility. Going to another state to get the baby aborted is inconvinient but if it is so important to her she could just do that.


You do realize she is a youth without parents and income, and that travel outside of her state would cost her time and money, right? These are resources she doesn't have in great quantities, to say nothing of the laws being put in place in certain states to make it potentially a crime as well. This is a gross reply to a gross statement and you should be quite ashamed of yourself.



Creamu said:


> This doesn't clear things up for me. I don't like your violent speech, let's leave it at that.


This is why the thought of you being a mod is a bit terrifying. You're kinda quick to veer into conspiracy territory, don't follow conversations well, and have a false neutrality... on top of spamming the boards and your excitement to flex mod powers. Maybe consider taking a break so other people can start threads without getting drowned out by your copypasta and unresearched hot takes on things?


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Aug 20, 2022)

Dakitten said:


> You do realize she is a youth without parents and income, and that travel outside of her state would cost her time and money, right? These are resources she doesn't have in great quantities, to say nothing of the laws being put in place in certain states to make it potentially a crime as well. This is a gross reply to a gross statement and you should be quite ashamed of yourself.


Words to the wind I fear. Besides they lie with the full knowledge they are lying.


----------



## Creamu (Aug 20, 2022)

Dakitten said:


> World champions? Just... why?


Evolution. It took a long hard struggle for them to get there and they deserve to be applauded.


Dakitten said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if you've any familiarity with the other sex.


It's just a basic fact of nature. Like trees grow with roots. Human evolution is centered around sex, I didn't make that decision.


Dakitten said:


> You do realize she is a youth without parents and income, and that travel outside of her state would cost her time and money, right?


Well I didn't come up with this notion and only said that it might be possible and therefore the notion another user voiced is plausible.


Dakitten said:


> These are resources she doesn't have in great quantities, to say nothing of the laws being put in place in certain states to make it potentially a crime as well. This is a gross reply to a gross statement and you should be quite ashamed of yourself.


I'm not.


Dakitten said:


> This is why the thought of you being a mod is a bit terrifying. You're kinda quick to veer into conspiracy territory,


Well that depends on perspective.


Dakitten said:


> don't follow conversations well,


As if every conversation here should be followed. Which one of the staff would do this?


Dakitten said:


> and have a false neutrality...


I never claimed general neutrality


Dakitten said:


> on top of spamming the boards


Spamming is against TOS you can report me an see if staff agrees.


Dakitten said:


> and your excitement to flex mod powers.


I don't have mod powers. That would be a weird flex.


Dakitten said:


> Maybe consider taking a break so other people can start threads without getting drowned out


Just do it. If the subject is covered I won't OP a copycat.


Dakitten said:


> by your copypasta and unresearched hot takes on things?


If they are copypastad how can they be my hot takes? This incoherency demonstrates why I chose to go the savest route of opening threads, and this is reflected in their design. I can change them no problem, but the problem that it won't change the antagonism. It is what it is.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Aug 20, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Evolutinon. It took a long hard struggle for them to get there and they deserve to be applauded.


Eh, no? a "long" struggle?


----------



## Creamu (Aug 20, 2022)

Dark_Ansem said:


> Eh, no? a "long" struggle?


Yes a long and hard struggle.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Aug 20, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Yes a long and hard struggle.


Ok you must be making sexual double entendre


----------



## Creamu (Aug 20, 2022)

Dark_Ansem said:


> Ok you must be making sexual double entendre


No the history of evolution is a history of a long and hard struggle for survival. That it is in case of humans centered around heterosexual activity is just a fact of nature.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 20, 2022)

Creamu said:


> No the history of evolution is a history of a long and hard struggle for survival. That it is in case of humans centered around heterosexual activity is just a fact of nature.



Human stupidity is also a fact of nature.


----------



## Creamu (Aug 20, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> Human stupidity is also a fact of nature.


Yes, and in so far that it keeps one from reproduction, it is a fact of nature that this one will be selected out.


----------



## Dakitten (Aug 20, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Evolution. It took a long hard struggle for them to get there and they deserve to be applauded.


This is just insane. Please put your money where your mouth is, go to some aquarium with ancient varieties of fish life and applaud them for the contributions of their predecessors, and let us know how well this turns out.



Creamu said:


> It's just a basic fact of nature. Like trees grow with roots. Human evolution is centered around sex, I didn't make that decision.


This isn't some kind of deep fact you're bringing up, and it doesn't mean anything here. You aren't philosophizing or sharing some kind of insight, you're obfuscating for the sake of your right wing beliefs... and inexperience with women and their bodies.



Creamu said:


> Well I didn't come up with this notion and only said that it might be possible and therefore the notion another user voiced is plausible.


You spoke of it as an obvious response to an issue not seeming to care if it was the least bit plausible. Yeah, City's posts here are trash, gold star, but YOU humored him AND put the onus on the girl in the scenario if "it was so important". Consequently, drop dead you entitled man-baby.



Creamu said:


> I'm not.


Obviously. You seem to lack the ability to feel shame or admit mistakes. Cool. See above.



Creamu said:


> Well that depends on perspective.


The perspective of a lot of folks here is "Why won't this idiot leave?" You MIGHT be able to garner the favor of some overworked staffers by showcasing your ability to post multiple threads with a handful of replies in a day with barely neutral retooled titles of mostly right leaning topics that pick fights with anybody wielding common sense, but those of us who have to deal with you know better.



Creamu said:


> As if every conversation here should be followed. Which one of the staff would do this?


The ones who participate like you for starters, but for clarity while moderating it kinda helps to understand what is being said in response to what? I'm not Foxi's biggest fan (and I'm not tagging him because I see no reason to pester him with praise) but he does tend to at least read the topics he proceeds to moderate, and he's so opposite my viewpoints that I wonder if one day we'll have to meet over a volcano while finally agreeing that there can only be one!



Creamu said:


> I never claimed general neutrality


I don't... was referring to political/religious affiliation... this just brings up more questions. Are you openly anti-women, now?



Creamu said:


> Spamming is against TOS you can report me an see if staff agrees.


Oh, been there done that. Even if staff doesn't agree, it doesn't mean it isn't true.



Creamu said:


> I don't have mod powers. That would be a weird flex.


Anxiety to flex, comrade. Keep up. You've been giddy at the thought of reaching your "dream" of being mod here. Some of us dread what you'll do with any level of authority and your lack of a clue.



Creamu said:


> Just do it. If the subject is covered I won't OP a copycat.
> 
> If they are copypastad how can they be my hot takes? This incoherency demonstrates why I chose to go the savest route of opening threads, and this is reflected in their design. I can change them no problem, but the problem that it won't change the antagonism. It is what it is.


And we reach climax! This right here is my biggest issue with you. You lean hard crazy to the right, but you've learned juuuust enough to retool thread titles to sound neutral while still being antagonistic. This is where shame might be handy, because you obviously don't understand how this makes you ill suited to a role that relies on critical review with unbiased judgments.


----------



## Creamu (Aug 20, 2022)

Dakitten said:


> This is just insane. Please put your money where your mouth is, go to some aquarium with ancient varieties of fish life and applaud them for the contributions of their predecessors, and let us know how well this turns out.


I applaud all life on earth that is willing to maintain itself. Everything else has got to go, it is what it is.


Dakitten said:


> This isn't some kind of deep fact you're bringing up,


Just like I said in what you are quoting 'It's just a basic fact of nature.'


Dakitten said:


> and it doesn't mean anything here.


It means everything everywhere you can find life.


Dakitten said:


> You aren't philosophizing


No as I said, I'm giving you the most basic facts of evolution.


Dakitten said:


> or sharing some kind of insight, you're obfuscating for the sake of your right wing beliefs... and inexperience with women and their bodies.


Again, I kindly ask you not to assume my gender.


Dakitten said:


> You spoke of it as an obvious response to an issue not seeming to care if it was the least bit plausible. Yeah, City's posts here are trash, gold star, but YOU humored him AND put the onus on the girl in the scenario if "it was so important". Consequently, drop dead you entitled man-baby.


City has a perspective that is plausible. You know the facts on the ground as well as city does, that means not at all.


Dakitten said:


> Obviously. You seem to lack the ability to feel shame or admit mistakes. Cool. See above.


What exactly?


Dakitten said:


> The perspective of a lot of folks here is "Why won't this idiot leave?" You MIGHT be able to garner the favor of some overworked staffers by showcasing your ability to post multiple threads with a handful of replies in a day with barely neutral retooled titles of mostly right leaning topics that pick fights with anybody wielding common sense, but those of us who have to deal with you know better.


I understand you perspective.


Dakitten said:


> The ones who participate like you for starters, but for clarity while moderating it kinda helps to understand what is being said in response to what? I'm not Foxi's biggest fan (and I'm not tagging him because I see no reason to pester him with praise) but he does tend to at least read the topics he proceeds to moderate, and he's so opposite my viewpoints that I wonder if one day we'll have to meet over a volcano while finally agreeing that there can only be one!


Okay...


Dakitten said:


> I don't... was referring to political/religious affiliation... this just brings up more questions. Are you openly anti-women, now?


No


Dakitten said:


> Oh, been there done that. Even if staff doesn't agree, it doesn't mean it isn't true.


It is true for you.


Dakitten said:


> Anxiety to flex, comrade. Keep up. You've been giddy at the thought of reaching your "dream" of being mod here. Some of us dread what you'll do with any level of authority and your lack of a clue.


I take it.


Dakitten said:


> And we reach climax! This right here is my biggest issue with you. You lean hard crazy to the right, but you've learned juuuust enough to retool thread titles to sound neutral while still being antagonistic. This is where shame might be handy, because you obviously don't understand how this makes you ill suited to a role that relies on critical review with unbiased judgments.


Okay, I always love getting harsh feedback, because I count on big words to be followed by big actions. I think my threads are great, and if you can make my threads look like you've described by opening your own threads, I can't wait to see them.


----------



## SG854 (Aug 20, 2022)

Florida appeals court denies 16 year EMFless creamu mod power request


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Aug 20, 2022)

Oh look, more american horrors:

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2022/aug/20/louisiana-abortion-woman-nancy-davis-benjamin-crump


----------



## Nothereed (Aug 22, 2022)

Dark_Ansem said:


> Oh look, more american horrors:
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2022/aug/20/louisiana-abortion-woman-nancy-davis-benjamin-crump


forced to birth a baby with no head... wow. All the pain of birth, without any of the desired result....


----------



## smf (Aug 23, 2022)

Dark_Ansem said:


> You mean, like forcing to complete a pregnancy when there is a lack of will to do so?


That was the point I was trying to make, yes.



Creamu said:


> Yes, and in so far that it keeps one from reproduction, it is a fact of nature that this one will be selected out.


Stupidity can be beneficial for reproduction.

Hence why there are so many dumb republicans in the US.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Aug 23, 2022)

Wonder how Florida would handle such a case if we somehow knew that baby would grow up to be gay.  Would the conflict in their morals cause the state to explode? Wouldn't that be great? Just doing the country a nice favor by getting rid of Florida once and for all.


----------



## smf (Aug 23, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> Wonder how Florida would handle such a case if we somehow knew that baby would grow up to be gay.  Would the conflict in their morals cause the state to explode? Wouldn't that be great? Just doing the country a nice favor by getting rid of Florida once and for all.


They would wonder how a child of theirs, bought up by them, could possibly turn out to be gay.

Then they would blame democrats.


----------



## Osakasan (Aug 23, 2022)

City said:


> Should've used protection


Protection can fail

Neither condoms, nor spermicides, nor the pill have a 100% success rate. Even a vasectomy can fail you.

So how about you kindly fuck off?


----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 23, 2022)

Starting strong today huh? waiting for when the others get on then its a party!


----------



## mituzora (Aug 23, 2022)

yes, let's throw someone that's not even an adult into taking care of a child.  that sounds real smart.

oh, but the conservatives are gonna use this as "if you don't wanna get preggers, don't fuck" which is bullshit, but I digress.  

This kid clearly thinks she's unfit to be a mother, why are we forcing motherhood on her? because beliefs and feelings are hurt?


----------



## LainaGabranth (Aug 23, 2022)

mituzora said:


> yes, let's throw someone that's not even an adult into taking care of a child.  that sounds real smart.
> 
> oh, but the conservatives are gonna use this as "if you don't wanna get preggers, don't fuck" which is bullshit, but I digress.
> 
> This kid clearly thinks she's unfit to be a mother, why are we forcing motherhood on her? because beliefs and feelings are hurt?


I just think it's really weird that people on the right are so convinced that she absolutely MUST deliver this baby because it's more valuable than her or any physical and psychological damage she'll endure due to childbirth. Kinda weird.


----------



## mituzora (Aug 23, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> I just think it's really weird that people on the right are so convinced that she absolutely MUST deliver this baby because it's more valuable than her or any physical and psychological damage she'll endure due to childbirth. Kinda weird.


100 percent this.

Lets waste our youth and turn them into another babymaker instead of letting them carry on with their lives.  

or better yet.  let's put more precedence on a yet-to-be-born individual that literally doesn't know it's head from it's ass than on a person who's lived for 16-17 years. 

it's fucking stupid.  and I don't understand wanting to advocate for an unborn rights when it wouldn't even remember a damn thing, but that 16 year old will certainly resent being forced to birth and likely carry that over to post-partum, and overall resentment to a child.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Aug 23, 2022)

mituzora said:


> 100 percent this.
> 
> Lets waste our youth and turn them into another babymaker instead of letting them carry on with their lives.
> 
> ...


Plus imagine how that kid is gonna grow up; if they stay with the mother then they're going to be remembered as the child forced on them by the world, and when they're old enough to understand they're going to have a ruined life with their reputation in the news cycle as "the baby forced to be born by out of touch old white men," and so on.

Put em up for adoption and then they'll not only hear all of the above, but then also live away from their birth mother too.

It is a fucking *horrible* situation for everyone involved, and the quality of life socially (generously assuming someone so young can actually give birth to a healthy child) is going to be absolutely miserable. I'd love to hear the outrage addicts on the right in this thread try to explain what they think could be good about this.


----------



## mituzora (Aug 23, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Plus imagine how that kid is gonna grow up; if they stay with the mother then they're going to be remembered as the child forced on them by the world, and when they're old enough to understand they're going to have a ruined life with their reputation in the news cycle as "the baby forced to be born by out of touch old white men," and so on.
> 
> Put em up for adoption and then they'll not only hear all of the above, but then also live away from their birth mother too.
> 
> It is a fucking *horrible* situation for everyone involved, and the quality of life socially (generously assuming someone so young can actually give birth to a healthy child) is going to be absolutely miserable. I'd love to hear the outrage addicts on the right in this thread try to explain what they think could be good about this.


yeah, but it seems like they stop thinking at "oh a girl is practicing a fully healthy sexual life, let's repress them and make it their problem for having sex"  even though AMAB/men don't have to deal with that scrutiny.  they can fuck like a truck and never get looked at like they're a problem.  that whole "she shouldn't have opened her legs" argument pisses me off to be honest.

also it seems like to me that they seem to forget that we don't want to force people to have abortions, we're just want people to have access to the CHOICE.


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Aug 24, 2022)

mituzora said:


> yeah, but it seems like they stop thinking at "oh a girl is practicing a fully healthy sexual life, let's repress them and make it their problem for having sex"  even though AMAB/men don't have to deal with that scrutiny.  they can fuck like a truck and never get looked at like they're a problem.  that whole "she shouldn't have opened her legs" argument pisses me off to be honest.
> 
> also it seems like to me that they seem to forget that we don't want to force people to have abortions, we're just want people to have access to the CHOICE.


Choice is not an option in this country anymore unless you have the influence/money to make it happen for yourself. Or at least that is how it appears to be anyways.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 25, 2022)

Thread went trashy fast


----------



## elrayo (Aug 25, 2022)

i'm glad i don't live in a country that doesn't care about women's rights. Shit is so fucked up. It's pure madness


----------

